# How do I overcome having overseas qualifications but no bachelor's degree?



## Swiss Kiwi (May 15, 2016)

Hi everyone 

I'm a Swiss national, have lived and worked in New Zealand for the past 7 years, and am about to embark on my next adventure to the US. 

Since the educational system in Switzerland is very different, I don't have a bachelor's degree. My research has shown that my degree is likely just above what an associate degree is in the US. 

What should I do? Any job I look at and that my work experience would be sufficient for, it requires a 4 year degree of some sort. I don't want to lie on an application stating that I have a BA/BS but also don't want to sell myself short. 

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What degree do you hold and in what?


----------



## Swiss Kiwi (May 15, 2016)

twostep said:


> What degree do you hold and in what?


The title of my degree is 'Swiss Federal Proficiency Certificate' as a Pharmacy Technician. It's a 3-year degree that combines school and work experience. This degree allows someone in Switzerland to work in a Pharmacy (without that you can't), to dispense Rx medications, sell OTC medications, diagnose simple health problems, manufacture small amounts of special order medications & creams, etc. Basically, almost everything a pharmacist would do, as long as a pharmacist is present as well.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds like a Pharmacy Technician (but there are allowed to do prescription drugs), or a Pharmacy Aide. Do you have a visa to work in the US, or are you looking for a company to sponsor you for this job?


----------



## Swiss Kiwi (May 15, 2016)

EVHB said:


> Sounds like a Pharmacy Technician (but there are allowed to do prescription drugs), or a Pharmacy Aide. Do you have a visa to work in the US, or are you looking for a company to sponsor you for this job?


Yes, sorry, Rx=prescription medications. I'm a territory manager in nutraceuticals/consumer healthcare products now. I've also managed a retail pharmacy for years since my Technician days. When I checked what a pharmacy technician's role/education is in the US, I believe I'm more qualified than that. 

I have a Green Card.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Swiss Kiwi said:


> Yes, sorry, Rx=prescription medications. I'm a territory manager in nutraceuticals/consumer healthcare products now. I've also managed a retail pharmacy for years since my Technician days. When I checked what a pharmacy technician's role/education is in the US, I believe I'm more qualified than that.
> 
> I have a Green Card.


How do you have a Green card?


----------



## Swiss Kiwi (May 15, 2016)

Crawford said:


> How do you have a Green card?


I applied for it in the lottery, got selected, applied, went to the embassy, paid all the fees and got it.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations!

Try to get in touch with people who are doing your job, and inquire what kind of training they had. Ditto questions for the hiring managers. It's called 'information interview', and it will teach you a lot about what is important in the industry. Maybe you need to go back to school and get some US certifications to be competitive on the market. Or not. I am not familiar with that market in the US.
Networking, networking, networking. Three keywords in landing a job in the US.
And oh, landing a job will be easier once you are a landed immigrant.


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

I would indicate on the resume & application that you have a 3 year degree.

As you appear to be more into sales & territory management and you have relevant experience, then I would focus on highlighting this experience and also the achievements & skills associated with this experience at the beginning of the resume, so you can get their attention & hopefully the desire to talk with you.

Then after the highlights & experience, you can include the education.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

get you qualification ...US evaluated 

Apply for a WES Credential Evaluation


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Swiss Kiwi said:


> The title of my degree is 'Swiss Federal Proficiency Certificate' as a Pharmacy Technician. It's a 3-year degree that combines school and work experience. This degree allows someone in Switzerland to work in a Pharmacy (without that you can't), to dispense Rx medications, sell OTC medications, diagnose simple health problems, manufacture small amounts of special order medications & creams, etc. Basically, almost everything a pharmacist would do, as long as a pharmacist is present as well.


Translates to pharm tech with compounding course. In the US it are generally community colleges or secondary education institutions which offer this; some offer certification testing. Look into CPhT and state certification.

This is not the equivalent to a BS. Florida will not accept the training.


----------

